# cars painted like taxis but no taxi signs.. are they allowed by uber?



## futureuberman (Feb 8, 2016)

uber allows cars like these?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Not sure why you'd want to put a car that looks like a cab on the platform ... it's sure to get bad ratings from pax


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Is a yellow car ok for uber? Yes...

The best ubermobile I have seen to date was a 2002ish caravan, ex-taxi, probably ex-rental car. The guy couldnt have paid more than $1500 for it. The driver side mirror was taped on. The driver looked as crusty as his car. That my friends is how uber is done.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

What's wrong with driving a brightly coloured car for Ubering? There's no signage.
I drive a red car. Is that allowed?
You want everyone to drive dull white, gray or black?


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm thinking of upgrading to UberXL. But I don't like bright colors


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Uber does not see what your car actually looks like unless their agreement with your municipality requires a photo (mine doesn't) or, you choose to submit a photo (I did, just to get the color corrected on my vehicle profile).


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

Brightly colored vehicles stand out and will make it more identifiable! I have a sunburst orange jeep, The one in my avatar, There are several orange jeeps around here but mine stands out. Its different from all the others and the rider that is standing at the street can see you coming as they track you on their phones!


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Manotas said:


> I'm thinking of upgrading to UberXL. But I don't like bright colors
> View attachment 30203


Is that an air-con unit?


----------

